# obdII ABA swap Wiring HELP!



## .FUDD. (Aug 14, 2008)

I apologize that you all have probably seen this a billion times! But im not finding what im looking for and i have seen the better aba swap threads so here i am asking for some much needed help! 

I have a 1990 G60 corrado and have swapped in a obdII aba and stuck my o2a g60 tranny on it. 
I have pulled the old g60 engine harness and fed the aba engine harness through and plugged them into the fuse block... Now i have a few wires and question and hopefully you boys can help. Once again sorry for any inconvenience and thank you so much in advance! :beer: 










So in this picture i am questioning this: at the top of the fuse block ( corrado fuse block) there are 2 red color power wires and a yellow clip colore in Z1,30b and 30. I believe they are fuel pump power... well the 2 red clips are jumped together to supply power to both. If you look at the bottom of the pic i have the fuse block laying on the ground from the mkIII aba jetta. In the picture you can see that the aba has a red clip clip/bridge ( part # 357 937 541) that plug into 30b,30 and converts the 2 big power clip spots into 4 spots for a smaller clip size. 

So do i unplug the 2 big red power clips and then plug these yellow and light blue clips into the bridge? ( the yellow and blue clips are seen in the next picture of wires im questioning there location/ function. and if i do that what do i do with the 2 big red power wires i unpluged to plug the bridge in. 










Now with this picture im addressing the wires in my hand and surronding. 
1. the yellow clip/has blk/ylw wire color ( small one furthest to the left) this plugs into the bridge that goes into spots 30,30b for the fuel pump. there are 4 spots so im not sure which one it goes in and still have the issue above regarding the bridge and power wires that were originally where the bridge should go 

2.the blue clip next to the yellow which has blu/gry wire color, this also fits in the bridge just not sure what its for and where it would go in the bridge 

3.holding in my thumb is a wire with a little brown connector ( i believe a ground) not sure where this goes and is to small to fit in the bridge. 

4.the fat yellow female connector above my thumb???? not sure where this goes and for what? 

5.above my pinky( has paint marker marking it) there is a red female with a black male connecting into it. they fit up perfect i just have a concern as one is 2 wire and the other is 3 wire and the wire colors do not match so i was tossing it up as a concern??? 

6. to the right of my thumb i have a black connector that i have been told to plug a 30amp fuse in to get constant 12v 

7. also i was told i need to run a 109 relay in spot #3 which i believe is for the ecu? and im running a 18 relay in spot # 4 


Any help is greatly appreciated. im sure it cannot be to hard from here but am becoming fusterated and need to step back and regroup before going back in 

Again thanks again! 

These are my speed bumps i need to figure out


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

.FUDD. said:


> So in this picture i am questioning this: at the top of the fuse block ( corrado fuse block) there are 2 red color power wires and a yellow clip colore in Z1,30b and 30. I believe they are fuel pump power... well the 2 red clips are jumped together to supply power to both. If you look at the bottom of the pic i have the fuse block laying on the ground from the mkIII aba jetta. In the picture you can see that the aba has a red clip clip/bridge ( part # 357 937 541) that plug into 30b,30 and converts the 2 big power clip spots into 4 spots for a smaller clip size.


 If is is already jumped you can leave the wire in there. the mk3 style jumper just gives you constant 12v output. only connect plugs with red connectors to there. on obd1 the ecu gets power from there. 



.FUDD. said:


> Now with this picture im addressing the wires in my hand and surronding.
> 1. the yellow clip/has blk/ylw wire color ( small one furthest to the left) this plugs into the bridge that goes into spots 30,30b for the fuel pump. there are 4 spots so im not sure which one it goes in and still have the issue above regarding the bridge and power wires that were originally where the bridge should go
> 
> 2.the blue clip next to the yellow which has blu/gry wire color, this also fits in the bridge just not sure what its for and where it would go in the bridge
> ...


 1. switched ignition to fan control module. there should be harness D from mk3 that has a wire coming out with a single wire with yellow connector and plugs into a yellow block. 

2. this is your speed input into ECU. without this you will experience a speed cut. you will need to connect to W1 on fuse panel. On mk3 there is blue wire with white stripe with single blue connector to connect to a blue junction block. you can splice if needed. 

3.is your data line for OBD connector. Either hard wire to same color wire on OBD port and connect power and ground or connect to normal junction block. 

4. can be ignored. tied into alarm horn and something else not needed. 

5.disconnect or you will prob burn something up. the white wire looks like the defrost output that connects to the power mirrors. cant tell what the other goes to but generally the wires will be same color and so will connectors. 

6. power to starter. looks good. 

7. 18 in #4 is for load reduction. #3 is ECU relay. it may be a 42 for OBD2 ABA. 109 is for a vr6 and OBD2 vr6 has no relay. Id check the mk3 donor and use that one.


----------



## .FUDD. (Aug 14, 2008)

Thank you so much for your help! Im sorry but i still have a couple of questions:facepalm: 

1. I do not understand what your trying to explain, so im still lost with the yellow connector containing ylw/blk wire 

2. So take this blue connector with the small blu/wht wire and cut the connector of and splice it into the W1 blu/wht wire running into the green 6 pin connector thats plugged in the "W" spot on fuse box 

3.as for the brown connector, Im not running an obdII diagnostic port (Is that what you were refering to splice into? and do i have to run an obdII port even though i know it would be smart/better. 

4. ill just ignore...THANKS YOU FOR THE HELP 

5.Ive DISCONNECTED so THANK YOU for saving a corrado from burning down! :beer: 

6. THANK YOU FOR THE CONFIRM ON 30 amp FUSE JUMPED 

7.Ive checked and im running a 30 in the 4 spot for the relay 

Thanks in advance:thumbup: 

Also a couple other things ive just noticed 








I have 2 power wires (fat red colored wires) with red connectors, the one on the right is bigger than the one on the left. the big one could either go in Y3 or Y4 and the smaller one on the left looks to fit either y1 or y2?( and is coming from a jumped wire and fuse to the left) Not sure this is wear they go but they could fit and i would like to double check. 

Send me an address and beer will be at your door step:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer: 
Thanks again for the Help!


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

1. wire needs switch ignition. i dont remember if it is 100% needed, may also be able to connect to constant power as you dont have the aux pump like a vr6 has. then you can connect to 30-30b jump. 

2. however you want to get it there you want to connect to W1. 

3. not needed at all but highly recommended. 

Does not matter Y1 Y2 Y3 Y4 are all connected to constant 12v. Plug into either.


----------



## .FUDD. (Aug 14, 2008)

Thank you very much. :thumbup: Im sure there will be more questions to come...:beer:eace::beer:


----------



## .FUDD. (Aug 14, 2008)

another question. Im running a 02a g60 transmission. So im running the 2 bolt starter from the G60 and it does not have a plug for a signal wire? so how am i going to get signal to the starter? also the sensor ontop of the transmission?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

The speedo and reverse lights will just plug in. If trans doesn't have speedo you will need to get piece from vr6 or other that had it. The starter should have a spade on it. Needs to connect to that.


----------



## .FUDD. (Aug 14, 2008)

ok so i see the spades on the starter. there is one on each side of the the positive terminal. 

Here is a picture: at the bottom i have my ground from the battery terminal running to the chassis right at the bottom right tied in with all the grounds then the ground is ran to the transmission bolt that has threads for the nut to apply ground strap, also there is a bolt for the starter that would allow a ground. Should this be grounded to the starter to provide ground for the starter or does it matter? 
:also you can see to the right of my pinky knuckle on my hand that there is a sensor that runs from the harness that looks as it would be for the starter solinoid for the o2o original starter. Do i need to cut this and splice to the starter solinoid and where?(left or right post) 









Also in this picture you can see i have the positive cable off the battery terminal running to the post off the starter solinoid as well as the g60 cable running from the alternator to the starter which has a single wire connector i believe it is a single green wire running into a plug that fits into the harness right there that i believe is blue or the colors are viversa. Is this wire my signal wire or is that the plug that is sitting there with two wires that are org/blu and red/blu that looks to be from the old starter? (this plug is running off the alternator cable running to the starter and is down on the starter end)


----------



## .FUDD. (Aug 14, 2008)

also i hooked up the wires on the trans if you can see in the pictures. that is the speedo you are referring to correct? Thanks again for the help


----------



## .FUDD. (Aug 14, 2008)

im just jumping the starter for now... not getting any fuel? about to test the pump but could this be a wire issue up in the fuse block? 

I tested pump by putting power at the relay box and got nothing. Isnt 30,30b in the fuse box for the fuel pump? wondering if this could be my issue? 

:i aslo read this and since i cant start with the key cause i dont know which wire to run to the starter?( the old mkIII wire/clip that hooked to the old mkIII starter and splice the one wire i need and just leave the other? not really sure what to do with that?:thumbdown: and was wondering if this applys to me and is this what i have the 30amp fuse in to jump? 

ok, first thanks for all the info. Now...there are some broken links, and some things that should be more clear that can be very frustrating while doing this swap. There are no pictures currently up about the "red with black" wire issue while doing this swap. most everything is plug and play, but the car will physically not start (with the key)until you do this: 

1. Find the black two prong plug that you just put through the firewall that has a Red, and a Red w/black wire approximately 12AWG. 

2. Get about 4" of spare 12AWG wire and crimp a male spade on one end, and strip the other about 3/4 of an inch. 

3. Plug the spade end of the wire you just made into the Red w/Black of the two prong connector...now tape the **** out of it so it doesn't move 

4. Follow the Red/black wire from the ignition to the fuse box. I believe its on plug h1 position 1...strip it back a tiny bit (without cutting it) and shove an awl in there to open it up a little bit. 

5. Take the end of the wire from step 2 (your little 4" piece of wire that you crimped the one end of) and stick it in the Red w/black that you just traced from the ignition. Twist, tape, solder, whatever you want. 

here are the pictures to show you what I mean. The car should now start unless you effed something else up... 








good luck, have fun.


----------

